# Ipod-ds



## bouilla (1 Avril 2005)

Après U2, c'est au tour de Nintendo d'apparaitre sur les ipods :










_"L'iPod DS est le nom retenu pour cette nouvelle gamme d'iPod dotée de deux écrans, dont les prix sont là encore définis par la taille des disques durs. Plus l'espace disque est important, plus le prix de vente sera élevé. Chaque modèle proposera la lecture de MP3, mais aussi permettra de regarder des photos et des films au format DivX ou au format Quicktime, et surtout de jouer aux jeux GBA ou NDS 
[...]
L'iPod DS se connectera en WiFi à la Nintendo Revolution : cette connexion permettra aux utilisateurs de télécharger de nouvelles chansons depuis iTunes, la fameuse boutique de musique en ligne d'Apple, une boutique qui dès l'automne proposera aussi un catalogue de films que les utilisateurs pourront télécharger depuis *iWatch, un nouveau service de vente en ligne conçu par Apple*. iWatch sera ni plus ni moins un service de téléchargement qui consistera à downloader un film pour ensuite le regarder depuis son iPod DS, tranquillement_ 


Même l'ancienne gameboy y a le droit


----------



## minime (1 Avril 2005)

Indigestion de poisson, c'est de saison. Mais celui-là je l'aime bien.


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Avril 2005)

L'ipod DS, il est vraiment pas mal...
On le trouve ou?


----------



## valoriel (1 Avril 2005)

Sincèrement, niveau design je trouve ça à chier. Vous vous imaginez avec un truc aussi ridicule dans le métro


----------



## Piewhy (1 Avril 2005)

Comme dirait l'ami Brel : ça sent la morrue jusque dans le coeur des frittes....

enfin je dis ça...


----------



## J_K (1 Avril 2005)

Et faut reconnaître que c'est la saison, mais là j'en ai trop mangé!


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Sincèrement, niveau design je trouve ça à chier. Vous vous imaginez avec un truc aussi ridicule dans le métro


C'est toujours plus classe qu'avec une truite... 

'+


----------



## ederntal (1 Avril 2005)

on dierai plus une truite fait par un site pro-apple que par un site pro-nintendo


----------



## minime (1 Avril 2005)

Ils ont peut-être commandé leur poisson chez un traiteur.


----------

